# Old Loft



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Jax:

Here's some shots of the old loft. It's a 3' x 6' design with the Redrose-type roof. Two sections... the loft inside with ledges and perches, and a screened aviary section. There are bob traps in each end. The door to the aviary opens to put in the food, water, bathpan, etc. The access door to the coop section opens, or can be folded down for cleaning access.

Right (coop) end...










Left (aviary) end...










I had the front off for cleaning- this will show the interior...



















It was a nice liitle loft to start with. Best for about 8 birds (or less) or so, although I had as many as 12 in it with some young'uns. They usually hung out in the aviary, to avoid the older birds who all had established "territories" inside.

It was tough to have babies in, with the ledge areas. Nest boxes offer a lot more security. I had a baby fall out and get scalped by an adult who had "clamied" the whole floor of the loft. I then put a couple of "L" shaped planks on the floor to wall off the nest bowl... Putting a couple of hiding areas prevented any further injuries if another baby wound up down there- at least they could get away.

I will probably take the ledges out altogether, and put in some flat-type perches. I'm also thinking about a different "front" to open it up... maybe putting another aviary on. But, I want to have some way to seal it up for winter if I keep some birds in there. Likely though that they'll all go in the big loft for winter warmth.

You build a loft based on what you think will work- then you actually get birds and they teach you all the ways you were mistaken. This small loft taught me a lot... I incorporated a lot of my learning in the new loft- with a lot of help and ideas from everybody elses work here. I'm still picking up ideas.

Hopefully, this helps you or anyone else looking at something smaller.

Don


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*old loft*

It was a nice liitle loft to start with. Best for about 8 birds (or less) or so, although I had as many as 12 in it with some young'uns. They usually hung out in the aviary, to avoid the older birds who all had established "territories" inside.

It was tough to have babies in, with the ledge areas. Nest boxes offer a lot more security. I had a baby fall out and get scalped by an adult who had "clamied" the whole floor of the loft. I then put a couple of "L" shaped planks on the floor to wall off the nest bowl... Putting a couple of hiding areas prevented any further injuries if another baby wound up down there- at least they could get away.

I will probably take the ledges out altogether, and put in some flat-type perches. I'm also thinking about a different "front" to open it up... maybe putting another aviary on. But, I want to have some way to seal it up for winter if I keep some birds in there. Likely though that they'll all go in the big loft for winter warmth.

You build a loft based on what you think will work- then you actually get birds and they teach you all the ways you were mistaken. This small loft taught me a lot... I incorporated a lot of my learning in the new loft- with a lot of help and ideas from everybody elses work here. I'm still picking up ideas.

Hopefully, this helps you or anyone else looking at something smaller.

Don[/QUOTE]

hi,don,..thankyou for the pictures,,it sure helps to see inside your very constructive mind--wow-dedication,-i am very impressed,..when i designed/built my coup/loft i looked but found no examples,,so-in 2004- i invented my own--i have tried to load pictures--without luck,,but if you will imagine a 4ft-sq.box-structure,-with doors,vents,windows-and an attatched 10ftx4ftx4ft.-exercise cage-w-chicken wire,hovering--10 ft in the air/or a 6ft.tall person can walk underneath-,,it is attatched to the house bedroom window,,there are 15 homers who live in heated environment/thermostatically controlled,..-power lights etc.--with old vanity for a pool--,-there are service entrances,,by ladder only-for ease of cleaning feeding,etc,..good job don,cannot wait to see the new loft,,how many pigeons will it accomodate.??-sincerely james waller


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

James:

Thank you. Construction pictures of the new loft are in another thread below. It should be good for about 30-35 birds, I guess...

It's easist to open an account at a place like www.photobucket.com where you can upload your pictures for free. Then, you just link to the picture you want to put in your post. If you have a digital camera, it's easy once you understand the different steps.

Your setup sounds very unique and creative. I'm sure the birds love that flypen!

Don


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you Don for sharing the pics of your earlier loft. All I saw was the Aviary with the front sloped roof (red rose style). I agree the birds do teach you what works best. I built a mini loft 8'x4' with 4 sections 2' wide by 4' deep. I think its posted on here I called it the Casa de Love (Hillbilly Deluxe) Anyway I noticed the birds in this pen do not eat as well as the birds in the outside Aviaries. The outside birds will knock you over at feeding time like a swarm of pirhana..the mini pen birds will "cherry pick" the feed.
I realized now these birds are not getting enough sunlight. Being in the shade (facing the south) in the hot summer months seemed like a good idea but it does not bring on "Top Form". I thought I would share this lesson with anyone thinking to build a similar mini loft. My next breeder pen will be a minimum of 5' tall in the front. I think this is a good ratio for providing natural sunlight.


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey Dud
Thanks For The Small Loft Pictures, I Hear You Saying Is That Small Will Get Out Grown And Not Good For Birds ----iam Glad I Got To See Them The Pictures. The Big Loft Is Sweet--later


----------

